
Chinese investors are inflating housing markets in the US, Canada, and Australia - iamspoilt
http://www.businessinsider.com/china-investors-inflating-housing-markets-in-us-canada-australia-2018-6
======
ggm
I believe it's also fuelling a rise in casual assumptive anti-Asian racism.
Many buyers are of Asian origin but national residents. Locals who compete
have no basis to know a counter bidder is resident or non resident status and
the fear is causing social glue to weaken. It expresses in really awful ways.

Disclaimer: I live in an apt complex with a mix of resident, non-resident and
domestic and international investor owners and we're doing fine. I'm reporting
anecdotally what I sense from anglo Australians trying to buy in a hot market.

